# Kolles chassis?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know which two chassis the kolles team got? The lms website says they are 08 models, So i presume they are from the 300 series? Built last year? The cars have a nice looking new rear wing package.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Kolles chassis? (lappies)*

The team had a bad debut. 6th and 11th in qualifying. And the race was em. . . Bad. 28th and 32nd thanks to contact and incidents. Must be said that the cars look great, and the narrow rear wing looks good on the r10. The petrol cars are very fast, and the now 3 and a bit year old r10s didnt stand a chance. Wonder how this team will do at le mans


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Kolles chassis? (lappies)*

Inexperienced team and drivers-need Joest or Champion to run the team, and Audi's established drivers to drive the car to it's full potential.
I also have this(sorry if I PO any Twilight fans):
"Quote: 
The Kolles performance hasn't been nearly as impressive as it should have been.
Too often the cars looked a real handful, and there's no reason why they should be that far back. I suspect they're discovering that the R10 is not a simple, straightforward car, and the drivers might not have the overall experience to get the most out of it. I see them having a very uphill time of it this year."
Well, the Audi R15, R8 GT3 and the DTM has taken precident over anything else at Audi Sport-Kolles is just basically a LM insurance policy, and one that's quite likely unneeded considering the R15's potential against a now very restrained(read development stopped) Pug 908. Add in that Kolles' drivers have little to no sports car experience, and that Kolles has equally little sports car experience as a team, obviously there'll be a sharp learning curve at first.

"Quote:
Spot on. The likes of TK and McNish have always said the car isn't the easiest to drive and they are the best endurance racing has to offer. Add in the new rear wing which the car was not designed for and you've got a challenging ride I imagine!." 
I applogize for taking a page out of the Twilight books(namely Breaking Dawn), but I would like to characterize the Audi R10 as Bella Swan pre-vampire, and the R15 as Bella post-vampire.
The R10 was kinda(and still kinda is) Bella as a normal teenage young woman-clumsy, kinda a danger-monger at times, but at the same time smart and pragmatic under normal circumstances. But the clumsiness and awkwardness is was her's(and the R10's, with the exception of the ALMS in '08) most noticeable quality.
The R15 is kinda like Bella when she becomes a vampire-she retains her more admirable qualities(as a human), but gains more powers and becomes kinda this graceful, restained beast at heart as well. The Audi R15 is like that-it has the R10s more admirable qualities(speed, most notably), but has qualities also more similar to the legendary R8-agilty, handling, ballance, being able to take to bumps and rough track surfaces compared to the R10 a little better. Against the 908, the R10 had a handling advantage, but is wasn't enough to compensate for a lack of staightline speed compared to the 908. Audi has that now with the R15-still a little slower in a drag race with the 908, but it can stay close enough to tug a draft, and is more graceful and agile than the 908. Audi may want to dust off a couple of R15s for Spa now if they can get the funding to do so.
Hope I didn't spoil the books for fans of the Twilight series, but it's about the most logical comparsion I could come up with on short notice
"Quote:
Given the amount of Audi branding on there, I'd see some very penetrating questions being asked in Ingolstadt. In short, I would be equally unsurprised if the plug was pulled on this programme, or we start to see Audi works drivers in there to try and stop the rot - much like McNish appearing in the Oreca R8 in 2005."
At Oreca, McNish was added likely due to him not having a particulary good DTM season, as well as his chemistry with Ortelli.
However, the addition of Audi factory drivers is likely if the poor peformances continue.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Kolles chassis? (chernaudi)*

I hope they change the drives line up. I know biela and pirro where busy elsewhere with the r8 lms this weekend, but strange that they didnt get a drive in these private cars. And maybe premat and rocky can race one of these in the lms, they only talking part in dtm and le mans? I still have to say the kolles audis look very good, i prefer the darker look to the factory looks.


----------

